# vizio tv images look like film negatives



## tinaerwin (Oct 9, 2010)

i have a vizio vw46lfhdtv20a when the tv comes on the screen is whitish gray color and the images are pale and look like you are looking at film or photo negatives .if anyone knows what part i need i would appriciate it .


----------

